# Calories and Carbs for Diabetics



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If you are a diabetic like me and love to eat and cook we need to doit by the numbers especially if you like to baked ,making your own recipies or from a book using this program is very easy to get to the numbers and print the nutritional information or saved it into your own usb drive cookbook

http://www.fitwatch.com/


----------



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you.. Ive been a diagnosed diabetic since 1992. Very difficult to stay within 70 carbs per meal when you like the comfort foods.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Backwoodsman1968 said:


> Thank you.. Ive been a diagnosed diabetic since 1992. Very difficult to stay within 70 carbs per meal when you like the comfort foods.


I totally agree,my comfort food is bread,I baked my own breads so as you can imagine fresh bread out of the oven for a diabetic is a loaded pistol:laugh:so I pack on lots of protein loaded salads ,beans , soups with plenty of vegetables but on the weekends is a free for all no carb count diet


----------



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh yes, love my breads. Rye and homemade eapescially. I go thru moods where for a day or two i dont stick to a consistent carb diet. Im packin in protein right now healing from a surgery. Im on a sliding scale for my insulin so i have a little more freedom then most. Taters are my downfall. Love casseroles with them too.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Both of grandparents were diabetic (now deceased), all of my uncles were diabetic (now deceased) and my father is diabetic (completely under control with diet and exercise). The medical community would have you believe that because of a genetic predisposition I will very likely be diabetic. But I am not and I won't be, primarily because I eat low carb as a way of life and have for nearly 10 years. I am not overweight and I exercise regularly, but it's the food I consume that makes all the difference. Substitutions work very well for me and my spouse has become amazing at making me alternative comfort foods that still taste good enough to excite me. She often replaces wheat flour with almond flour and/or protein powder, 70% dark chocolates in place of milk chocolates, combined natural & artificial sweeteners in place of sugar, etc. She makes a low carb dark chocolate chip cookie that even non low carbers think are delicious. Somethings I just have to live without, like pasta. Instead with use our "pasta slicer" to make zucchini into a spaghetti alternative. Put it in a pan and add some butter and fresh ground Parmesan. It's surprisingly good and some of my kids actually prefer it to pasta. In the end nothing tastes so good that I want to reduce my life span and my time on this rock with my family for it.


----------

